# Where to sell TEXMAC SOLO DTG garment printer- used ONCE



## amy23 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Made a huge business loss as no longer financially viable to continue our t-shirt business...
We bought a brand new TEXMAC SOLO garment printer to print our own tees but never ended up using it. We also bought the Knight DK20 HEAT PRESS.

We have only used this machine ONCE to try it out. It is still BRAND NEW. Anyone have ANY ideas where I could sell this???? 
*Value is over $18,000 for both.*

LOCATED IN MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA

Here are the specs:
Texmac SOLO Garment Printer
Texmac SOLO Printer Model with WICS( White Ink Circulating System)
Printer Specifications
Printing Method Piezo-Electric Drop-on-Demand Inkjet
Printing Resolution 2880dpix1440dpi (maximum)
Maximum Printing Area 12.5'' X 19.5'' ( 323mm x 500mm)
Ink Type Water Based Pigment Ink 5-Colors ( C,M,Y,Bk , and White)
Ink Delivery System Bottle Type (white .500ml)
Cartridges (C.M.Y.BK.100ml each)
Print Head white 4 heads, Color 4 heads C.M. Y.BK 1head per color
Interface USB2.0
Power Supply AC100V up to AC240V ±10% )0.5A
Printer Size( W X L X H) Approx. 27.0'' x 37.1'' x 19.6'' (684mm x942mm x500mm)
Printer Weight Approx 155lbs (70kgs)
Environment (operating) 50F(10)to 95F(35) Humidity35% to 80%RH, non-Condensing
Other Standard Specs:
1) Standard Platen 12.2'' x 21.2'' (310mm x 540mm)
1b) Children size Platen 8.2'' x 11.8" (210mm x 300mm)
1c) Sleeve size Platen 4.7'' x 20.4'' (120mm x 520mm)
2) Printer Cover Stainless Steel Finish
3) Printer Base Platform Black Paint Finish
4) Accessories Maintenance Kit of Cleaning Supplies
5) Software Vario English Version for Textile printing ( 32bit )
6) Electric Print Head cleaning unit
7) Vario RIP Software ( 32 bit )
8) Maintenance Software and Drivers
9) USB Cable
10) 1 Year Warranty excluding consumable items, (Print Head 90 days) (training required to activate warranty)


Knight DK20 Heat Press • DK20 16” x 20” Digital Clamshell

• Fully digital temperature control
• Automatic digital timer
• 70 Programmable presets
• Super-portable light machine weight - 103 lbs !
• Extreme high pressure capability
• Hardened high-strength pivot points
• Interchangeable tables & Solid Steel framework
• SuperCoil-Microwinding™ heater technology
• Self-lifting gas spring, & wide opening
• Temperature readout accuracy +-2°F.
• User selectable end-of-cycle alarms
• Records number of pressing cycles done
• Teflon-coated ¾” thick heat platen
• Lifetime warranty on heat platen
• 3-year warranty on control
• 1 year warranty on entire press
• Elec: 120V-1800W-15A / 220V-1800W-8A


ANY HELP OF HOW I COULD SELL THIS AT A FRACTION OF THE COST WILL BE VERY VERY GREATFUL. THANKS


----------



## Graphix Guy (May 21, 2009)

This is a good printer. Make sure:
1. White ink circulation system: the white ink lines have been run-through with distilled water until the filter runs clear, then follow with a small amount of cleaning fluid (included in the kit).
2. Head: Insert the cleaning cartridges and ensure that cleaning fluid has run into the head on the right 4 nozzles - color side (C,M,Y,K) - until there is clear discharge at the color side drain hose, and that there is more or less clear fluid going from the lines into the dampers. On the white ink side, connect the feed bottle to the white ink lines running into the head and run approximately 2-3 bottles worth of distilled water through the head (just enough to run the discharge clear on the white ink drain line), then follow with a small amount of cleaning fluid (usu. no more than 1/3 of a Litre) until clear again.

At that point, you can power down the printer and if it is sitting long enough, remove and drain any remaining cleaning fluid from the white ink circulation loop and from the head.

If preserved like this (and the capping station, wiper, head are wiped clean), the SOLO machine can provide plenty of good quality prints for anyone who buys it.


----------

